# 3 Dorian Licks in G - Guitar lesson with Tabs



## oriolmusic (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi folks! It's me again 

I want to show you 3 Licks in G dorian very useful. I have played in the original tempo and slow tempo too. I hope you enjoy!


----------

